# A lazy Palmy Sunday



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

A few of us headed out yesterday for a paddle and fish.

Conditions were perfect - a glorious Gold Coast day.

Launched at 11:45 or so - so snuck a Palm Beach Surf Club Brekky in before that. Nadia ( my partner) and I decided it was gonna be a lazy sunday paddle so we stuck close to the reef and threw some plastics, whilst the other three ( Tom, Gary and Franco) opted to go wide (roughly 5 Km's from the reef). After a few hours of drifting, speaking shit and enjoying the great weather - Nadia and I called it quits and headed back to the surf club for a lager or two.










Franco came in about an hour later, empty handed and very tired from a long paddle.

Tom and Gary returned about an hour after that - thankfully with some fish in their hatches.



















Gary was kind enough to donate one of his Snappers to Nadia.

Gotta Love winter sessions...


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hey finally some fish on the board!

Den, what LARGER did you head in for? And two at that :lol: or did you mean LAGER ??? ;-)


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah....thanks grammar gestapo

A large lager... the larger lager of the lot, in fact the largest lager :shock:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Was a gr8 arve yesterday looked very wahooish but the snaps would have been nice on the chew.
Fun times taking out the better half but watch out they always end up out fishing you.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

carnster said:


> Fun times taking out the better half but watch out they always end up out fishing you.


and then being reminded of it regularly afterwards. But still worth it Dennis. 
Sunday was a beautiful day on the water, Some nice fish for Tom too.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like a great day for a paddle and beer.
Nice work on the snaps too.


----------

